# Europa Angelschein



## elranchero (15. August 2007)

Europa wächst mehr und mehr zusammen, und wir kochen unser eigenes Süppchen, ich hoffe die Flamme wird bald ausgehen.

Wir reisen und reisen in die Länder unserer europäischen Nachbarn, Wallercamp am Ebro, Forellenfischen in Dänemark, Po und sonst wo hin………
Kaufen da irgendeinen Erlaubnisschein gegen Gebühr und fischen munter drauf los.

Der Franzose, Spanier, Italiener, Portugiese, Däne, darf in unserem schönen Land nicht seinem Hobby nachgehen, weil er wohl kaum vor seinem 2-wöchigen Urlaub, noch den deutschen Sportfischereischein machen möchte.

Ich denke wir laufen mit dieser Regelung der Zeit etwas hinterher, eine Ausnahme bieten da nur die netten Mitbürger aus MV, die wohl unserer Zeit etwas voraus sind.

Ich denke einfach an eine generelle Gesamteuropäische Regelung, also eine Fischereigebühr mit in allen Mitgliedsstaaten geangelt werden darf. Diese Gelder fließen dann auf dem EU-Weg wieder zurück an die einzelnen Staaten.

Die Vorteile liegen klar auf der Hand, denn es würde einen weiteren Schub im Tourismus bedeuten, und auch für den Arbeitsmarkt eine positive Tendenz….wir könnten dann unsere Guiding-Touren im eigenen Land organisieren und brauchen nicht nach Norwegen zu fahren.

Ich bin mal auf die Gegenargumente gespannt, bitte nicht in der Art, dass ein Franzose der 30 Jahre angelt einen Fisch nicht waidgerecht etc……..das wäre ein Witz.

Ich bin einfach gespannt auf Eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema, und die hoffentlich in großer Zahl.

lg elranchero


----------



## alcCapone (15. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Amen! Absolut deiner Meinung.

Niemand - auch ich nicht - kann/konnte direkt nach dem Erhalt des Fischereischeins automatisch korrekt mit dem Fisch umgehen. Man lernt es doch eh durchs 'tun'.

Grüße,
Christian.


----------



## Janbr (15. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Moin elranchero,

ich seh das ganz genauso wie du. Es muss eine enheitliche Regelung her und das am besten für ganz Europa.

Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass ein gewisser Ausbildungsstandard dazu gehört. Leider habe ich genau das was du mit deinem Satz: bitte nicht in der Art, dass ein Franzose der 30 Jahre angelt einen Fisch nicht waidgerecht etc……..das wäre ein Witz. schon oft erlebt. Sowohl in Frankreich, Italien, Griechenland, Portugal und Spanien.

Es werden Fische nach dem Anhaken einfach in der Plastiktüte verecken lassen. Fische die nicht ins "Beuteschema" passen werden mit Absicht an die Hafenwand geklatscht etc.

Ich denke unsere Prüfungen, vor allem im Hinblick auf Bayern, sind zum Teil zu Vieldes Guten, aber ich denke ein Teil sollte ein Muss sein. Ich finde zum Beispiel in Bayern den "Schlachttermin" zum praktischen, waidgerechten töten echt sinnvoll. 

Im Hinblick auf unseren immer wichtiger werdenden Artenschutz finde ich auch ein gewisses Maß an Fischkunde sinnvoll, denn um Schonzeiten und Schonmasse einzuhalten, muss ich die Fische auch erkennen.

Fazit: Ich finde eine einheitlich europäische Regelung sinnvoll, würde aber die Prüfung nicht generell abschaffen.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## alcCapone (15. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



Janbr schrieb:


> Es werden Fische nach dem Anhaken einfach in der Plastiktüte verecken lassen. Fische die nicht ins "Beuteschema" passen werden mit Absicht an die Hafenwand geklatscht etc.



Und du meinst, Leute, die so was tun, tun es nicht, nachdem sie eine Prüfung ablegen mussten? Dazu gehört doch schon eine Riesen-Portion Dummheit, fehlende Gehirnmasse bzw. ein gehöriges tierquälerisches Potential!?



Janbr schrieb:


> Im Hinblick auf unseren immer wichtiger werdenden Artenschutz finde ich auch ein gewisses Maß an Fischkunde sinnvoll, denn um Schonzeiten und Schonmasse einzuhalten, muss ich die Fische auch erkennen.



Ich hab auch immer noch Schwierigkeiten mit manchen Weißfischen |rolleyes.

Grüße,
Christian.


----------



## elranchero (15. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

danke Jungs für so zügige Antworten.....

.....also noch mal tiefer in die Materie, ich sitze hier am Rhein an der Grenze zu Frankreich (Strasbourg), und gegenüber 150 m Luftlinie sitzt der Franzose und geht seiner Fischerei nach......darüberhinaus angel ich aber auch auf der franz. Seite und aus dem Tun der franz. Kollegen kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, daß wir alle auf dem gleichen Stand sind......also die Frage nach irgendwelchen Prüfungen stellt sich für mich nicht. Die Angelei hat ihre Kultur, in jedem Land, und manchmal ist sie halt ein wenig different, aber nur in Nuancen.

Und als NoGo mal folgendes:

Bei der letzten Hochsee Angeltour in Dänemark habe ich auch mal den Berufsfischer Kollegen zugeschaut, nur soviel zu Fischen an der Hafenmauer...echt erbärmlich


----------



## Nimra (15. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Wichtiges Thema, 
Hoffendlich bleibt es lange sachlich.

Meine Meinung zu 
_Der Franzose, Spanier, Italiener, Portugiese, Däne, darf in unserem schönen Land nicht seinem Hobby nachgehen, weil er wohl kaum vor seinem 2-wöchigen Urlaub, noch den deutschen Sportfischereischein machen möchte.

_Baden Würt.
Ausländern die sich nicht länger wie 1 Monat.........wird ein Fischereischein erteilt

Bayern
Ausländern die sich  bis 3 Monate in Bayern aufhalten.....wird ein Fischereischein erteilt

Berlin 
Ausländern  ohne Wohnsitz in Deutschland.............
dürfen ohne Fischereischein angeln

Brandenburg
Ausländer dürfen in Brandenburg angeln , wenn eine ausländische Angelprüfung bestanden wurde

Hessen 
Ausländer ohne festen Wohnsitz in Hessen können einen Fischereischein erhalten......blahblah....unter umständen mit eidesstallliche erklärung.

Mc Vorpomm
Touristenschein

Nordrhein Westfalen
Benötigen Fischereischein , jedoch ohne Ablegen der Fischereiprüfung

Rheinland Pfalz
Ausländische Touristen können einen Fischereischein erhalten ohne Fischereiprüfung

Saarland
Ausländische Touristen können ohne Prüfung einen Fischereischein erhalten

Sachsen
Mit ausländischem Fischereischein erhalten sie einen Fischereischein

Sachsen Anhalt
Mit ausländischem Fischereischein erhalten sie einen Fischereischein

Schleswig Holstein
Touristen erhalten für 40 Tage Ausnahmegenehmigung

Türingen
Mit ausländischem Fischereischein erhalten sie einen Fischereischein
  *Info aus VDSF
wo ist hier das Problem?Es kann also jeder so ziemlich angeln an und wo er möchte.
**********************************************
Zur notwendigkeit eines Sachkundenachweises,bin ich der Meinung wir (Deutschland) haben da eine etwas andere Kultur. Dazu kommt das wir nun mal zum größten Teil besser und schneller an neue Informationen und erkenntnisse gelangen. Ob das nun besser oder schlechter ist mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


Jedoch sehe ich keinen Nachteil darin, wenn man etwas genauer und mehr Wissen hat über das was man tut.Und dadurch aktiv an einer Verbesserung im Umgang mit der Natur mitwirken kann. Auch in Deutschland haben wir vor ~30 Jahren anders gehandelt weil wir es nicht besser wußten, behaupte ich einfach mal.
Ich bin nicht der Meinung das wir aus 
Gründen des  Tourismus, 
unsere Erkenntisse und Erfahrungen über Bord werfen sollten. Gewonnene Informationen jemanden vorenthalten finde ich immer schlecht.
Daher befürworte ich einen evtl. Landespezifischen Sachkundenachweis evtl. als hilfreich. 
Die Sache mit den Urlaubern hat sich je erledigt

So nun verfolge ich mal aufmerksam weitere Meinungen

Grüße an alle
Armin


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Hallo Armin, schöne Aufstellung, bei Brandenburg kommt zusätzlich die Friedfischregelung hinzu, d. h. jeder ( egal ob Bundesbürger oder ausländischer Touri) kann, nach Jahresfischereiabgabe und Kauf von Gewässerkarte auf Friedfische angeln- auch ohne ausländische Prüfung.

P.S. Trotzdem fände ich eine europaweite Regelung mit länderspezifischen Zusatzregelungen ( wie z. B. unterschiedliche Schonmaße und - zeiten ) gut.


----------



## Janbr (15. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



> Und du meinst, Leute, die so was tun, tun es nicht, nachdem sie eine Prüfung ablegen mussten? Dazu gehört doch schon eine Riesen-Portion Dummheit, fehlende Gehirnmasse bzw. ein gehöriges tierquälerisches Potential!?


 
Natürlich bin ich nicht der Meinung das eine Prüfung dies alles Verhindern würde. Aber ohne Prüfung kommen zu den Leuten " mit einer rießen Portion Dummheit, fehlender Gehirnmasse...." auch noch die Leute mit fehlenden Kentnissen, bzw. die, die es einfach nicht besser wissen.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Dart (15. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Eine einheitliche Regelung wird es wohl nie geben, das würde auch den deutschen Regelungen völligst wiedersprechen.
Da muss man noch nicht einmal die Gesetzgebung (Prüfung etc) erwähnen.
Bei uns ist alles in kleine Parzellen aufgeteilt und verpachtet, und die Pächter köcheln alle ihr eigenes Süppchen. 
Eine europaweite Regelung wird hier im eigenen Ländle sicher nicht befürwortet, dann würden nur unsere Verbände und Vereinsvorstände überflüssig..wer will das schon, ausser den Anglern.
Greetz Reiner


----------



## elranchero (16. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Gratulation Reiner,

damit mit hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Jetzt wurde uns wieder allen verdeutlicht warum es bei ganzen Angelegenheit geht, Selbstverwaltung und Bürokratie, und das macht mich so unendlich hoffnungslos, denn schau mal, selbst der einzelne Bürger greift den Faden der Bürokratie, im Rahmen seiner Vereinstätigkeit, auf und schafft ein Wirrwarr an Vorschriften und Verboten, die das Leben seiner Mitmenschen einschränken.

Was sind wir nur für Typen?


----------



## DESCHM (16. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



Dart schrieb:


> Eine einheitliche Regelung wird es wohl nie geben, das würde auch den deutschen Regelungen völligst wiedersprechen.
> Da muss man noch nicht einmal die Gesetzgebung (Prüfung etc) erwähnen.
> Bei uns ist alles in kleine Parzellen aufgeteilt und verpachtet, und die Pächter köcheln alle ihr eigenes Süppchen.
> Eine europaweite Regelung wird hier im eigenen Ländle sicher nicht befürwortet, dann würden nur unsere Verbände und Vereinsvorstände überflüssig..wer will das schon, ausser den Anglern.
> Greetz Reiner


 
Hallo,

daran krankt ja insbesondere Deutschland.

Da es leider auf ein größeres Ganzes hinausläuft, sollte man trotzdem fragen, ob es nicht heute sinnvoll wäre, Deutschland mehr zentralistischer auszurichten, anstatt weiterhin "Kleinstaaterei" allein schon aus ökonomischen Gründen zu betreiben, z B. Länder wie Saarland & Bremen in die Nachbarländer mit zu integrieren. Dieses hätte auch Folgen für den öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk, denn damit würde in Folge auch eine weitere Flurbereinigung erfolgen.

Es wird ja nicht Frage gestellt, ob die Gedanken der Väter des Grundgesetzes und einer sich veränderten Welt (z.B. Informationstechnologie) heute noch zeitgemäß sind und einer Fortentwicklung bedarf.

Nichts ist beständiger als die Veränderung! 

:g


----------



## Dart (16. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



DESCHM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> daran krankt ja insbesondere Deutschland.
> 
> ...


Wenn es denn dann einfacher werden solle, müssten sich die Politiker erstmal dazu durchringen jahrhunderte-alte Zünfte (neudeutsch Handwerkskammern ecetera) aufzuweichen, bevor man sich Gedanken über irgendwelche Hobbyinteressen macht.
Das würde einer Revolution nahekommen. 
Besser nix träumen, sondern realistisch bleiben, die Sesseldrücker werden schon schauen, das sich nichts an vorhandenen Strukturen ändert.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Man brauch keinen einheitlichen, länderübergreifenden Fischereischein. Man muß nur den ganzen Blödsinn mit Lehrgang und Prüfung weglassen. Oder von mir aus auf freiwilliger Basis durchführen, wenn einer meint er müsse das unbedingt haben. 
Einfach zum Touribüro oder Gemeindeverwaltung. xx€ abdrücken und angeln gehen. So wie´s früher mal war und in vielen ( den meißten ) Ländern heute noch ist. Noch ein kleines Heft dabei, was erlaubt ist und was nicht, fertig.  

Oder möchten wir Deutschen den anderen Ländern mal beibringen wie man richtig bzw. waidgerecht angelt ? Klar, wir sind ja die Obermoralapostel der EU, was sag ich, der ganzen Welt. 

Immer wieder: Keine Lehrgang und keine Prüfung dieser Welt ändert den Charakter. Und das - nur das - ist ausschlaggebend für den Umgang mit dem Fisch. Tierquälerei aus Unwissenheit ?
" Och, ich wusste gar nicht, das Fisch in der Platiktüte ersticken " Ja nee, is klar.

Ralf


----------



## Dart (16. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Immer wieder: Keine Lehrgang und keine Prüfung dieser Welt ändert den Charakter. Und das - nur das - ist ausschlaggebend für den Umgang mit dem Fisch. Tierquälerei aus Unwissenheit ?
> " Och, ich wusste gar nicht, das Fisch in der Platiktüte ersticken " Ja nee, is klar.
> 
> Ralf


Hi Ralf
Bei allem Respeckt, aber der charakterlose Umgang mit einer Kreatur ist vielfach länderübergreifend(weltweit)|gr: undhat wenig mit dem eingefleischtem Bürokratentum zu tun.
Wir verprassen Milliarden für einen altertümlichen Quark, der sich seine Daseinsberechtigung über div. Vorstände rechtfertigt.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Nach dem Postinmg von NIMRA stelle ich mir die Frage, ob wir als deutsche Staatsbürger dikriminiert werden. Jeder, aber wirklich jeder bekommt ohne Probleme den Fischereischein.... Ohne Sachkunde, ohne deutsche Gesetze zu kennen. Vom Tierschutz mal ganz zu schweigen.

Was ist wenn jetzt aber ein jugendlicher alleine angeln gehen will und er nur den "gelben Schein" hat?
Meine Freundin will auch mal versuchsweise angeln. Natürlich wenn ich dabei bin.
So könnte man weiter fortfahren... und jedesmal steht am Ende: erwischt = Strafe zahlen.
Wüßte gerne mal, ob sich da eine Sammelklage vorm Europäischen Gericht lohnen würde.
Denn deutschen Staatsbürger werden Hürden in den Weg gestellt um zu angeln. Jeder andere bekommt den Freifahrtsschein. Das erklärt so manches Problem am Wasser....


----------



## Dart (16. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Nach dem Postinmg von NIMRA stelle ich mir die Frage, ob wir als deutsche Staatsbürger dikriminiert werden. Jeder, aber wirklich jeder bekommt ohne Probleme den Fischereischein.... Ohne Sachkunde, ohne deutsche Gesetze zu kennen. Vom Tierschutz mal ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Was ist wenn jetzt aber ein jugendlicher alleine angeln gehen will und er nur den "gelben Schein" hat?
> Meine Freundin will auch mal versuchsweise angeln. Natürlich wenn ich dabei bin.
> ...


Ist meine ganz private Meinung, die sicher auch niemand teilen muss. Wir stecken in einer Falle die schon vor sehr langer Zeit ausgelegt wurde,wenn auch völlig unbeabsichtigt zu der Zeit
Die vorherrschende Hirachie können wir wohl mehr oder weniger beurteilen, durchschauen oder evt. sogar verurteilen.
Unterm Strich ändert das garnix, warum auch?
Gruss Reiner


----------



## alcCapone (16. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wieder: Keine Lehrgang und keine Prüfung dieser Welt ändert den Charakter. Und das - nur das - ist ausschlaggebend für den Umgang mit dem Fisch. Tierquälerei aus Unwissenheit ?
> " Och, ich wusste gar nicht, das Fisch in der Platiktüte ersticken " Ja nee, is klar.





Dart schrieb:


> Bei allem Respeckt, aber der charakterlose Umgang mit einer Kreatur ist vielfach länderübergreifend(weltweit)|gr: undhat wenig mit dem eingefleischtem Bürokratentum zu tun.



Glaube, Ralle wollte damit lediglich sagen, dass weder ein Lehrgang noch eine Prüfung, solch schändlichem Umgang mit dem Fisch vorbeugt. Dazu muss man wohl wirklich eine Art Tierquäler sein.
Glaube kaum, dass es damit meinte, dass eben dies durch Bürokratie *hervorgerufen* wird.|rolleyes

Grüße,
Christian.


----------



## Dart (16. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



alcCapone schrieb:


> Ralle wollte damit lediglich sagen, dass weder ein Lehrgang noch eine Prüfung, solch schändlichem Umgang mit dem Fisch vorbeugt. Dazu muss man wohl wirklich eine Art Tierquäler sein.
> .


Er hat eher gesagt, das eine Prüfung nicht vor Tierquälerei schützt, das sehe ich auch so#h, es geht eigentlich auch nicht darum, was ich oder Ralle in dieTasten haue, sondern eher in diesem Fall, warum ein europaweiter Angelschein in Deutschland sicherlich wenig Gegenliebe findet
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Janbr (16. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Immer wieder: Keine Lehrgang und keine Prüfung dieser Welt ändert den Charakter. Und das - nur das - ist ausschlaggebend für den Umgang mit dem Fisch. Tierquälerei aus Unwissenheit ?
> " Och, ich wusste gar nicht, das Fisch in der Platiktüte ersticken " Ja nee, is klar.
> 
> Ralf


 
Der Meinung bin ich überhaupt nicht. Da wir bei unserem Hobby einer Kreatur mehr oder weniger Leid zufügen, bin ich der Meinung das dieses Leid auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren ist. Um das zu tun, sollte ich wissen, wie ich mit der Kreatur umgehe.

Wie töte ich eine Kreatur wenn ich es noch nie gezeigt bekommen habe und ich keine Ahnung über die Anatomie habe???

Auch wenn es schwer ist einige Weissfischarten ausseinander zu halten, so denke ich doch, dass jeder der die Prüfung abgelegt hat 95% der europäischen Fische sicher erkennt. Wie soll jemand der die einzelnen Spezies nicht auseinander halten kann, Schonzeiten und Schonmasse einhalten???

Ralf, die logische Konsequenz deiner Forderung wäre es dann aber auch alle Erlaubnissscheine abzuschaffen. Warum brauch ich einen Jagdschein? Warum muss man einen Lehrgang und eine Prüfung für den Pilotenschein oder den Führerschein machen?? Es würde doch reichen wenn sich jeder privat auf dem Verkehrsübungsplatz vorbereitet, oder??

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Ralf
> Bei allem Respeckt, aber der charakterlose Umgang mit einer Kreatur ist vielfach länderübergreifend(weltweit)|gr: undhat wenig mit dem eingefleischtem Bürokratentum zu tun.
> Wir verprassen Milliarden für einen altertümlichen Quark, der sich seine Daseinsberechtigung über div. Vorstände rechtfertigt.
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:


 
Hab mich vielleicht etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt, aber ich meine genau das, was Du schreibst. Ein Schein macht noch lange keinen waidgerechten Angler und die Bürokratie schon gar nicht. 
Oder anders gesagt: Ohne Prüpfung wird es genau so viele Tierquäler geben wie mit. 

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



Janbr schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich überhaupt nicht. Da wir bei unserem Hobby einer Kreatur mehr oder weniger Leid zufügen, bin ich der Meinung das dieses Leid auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren ist. Um das zu tun, sollte ich wissen, wie ich mit der Kreatur umgehe.
> 
> Wie töte ich eine Kreatur wenn ich es noch nie gezeigt bekommen habe und ich keine Ahnung über die Anatomie habe???
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jan,

Das mit dem " Leid zufügen " kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören. Ich habßs schon mehrfach gepostet, auch in anderen Diskussionen.
Wer sind wir, dass wir es uns erlauben einer Kreatur Leid zuzufügen, nur weil wir Spass daran haben ? Nahrungserwerb scheidet aus, da gibt es bessere/andere/billigere Möglichkeiten an Fisch zu kommen.
Die Krux ist, dass wir Menschen dazu neigen, Gefühle die wir beim Anblick einer " geschundenen Kreatur " empfinden, auf diese umzulegen. So, als würde ein Fisch die gleichen Schmerzen und Leiden empfinden wie ein Mensch. 
Und genau hier endet mein Verständnis. Wäre es wirklich so, müsste das Angeln sofort verboten werden. Dann könnten nur noch absolut verrohte Gestalten daran Freude haben. 
Daher gehe ich davon aus, das Fische werder Schmerz noch Leid im menschlichen Sinne empfinden können. 
Die waidgerechtigkeit, die wir so oft zitieren, rührt aus einem grundsätzlichen Respekt, geboren aus der Tradition her. Vieles wurde in den letzuten Jahren dazugedichtet.
Das jetzt mit dem Jagdschein, oder gar dem Führerschein für Fahrzeuge in einen Topf zu werfen, ist argumentativ daneben. 
Im ersten Fall geht es um Säugetiere, die erwiesenermaßen Schmerzen im weitesten Sinne der menschlichen Wahrnehmung empfinden ( auch wenn sie " härter " sind als Menschen ). Weiter benutzt man Schußwaffen, was auch ein Gefahrenpotential für andere Menschen sein kann. 
Ebenso ist das Führen eines Fahrzeuges mit erheblicher Gefahr für andere verbunden und muß daher geübt, und die erforderliche Sachkenntniss geprüft werden. 

Von einer anderen Seite aus betrachtet, was lernt man denn in einem Lehrgang bezüglich des Umgangs mit einem Fisch, was man nicht auch in gedruckter Form anhand eines bebilderten Flyers oder einer kleinen Broschüre kurz erklärt bekommt?
Wer hat denn im Lehrgang anhand echter Fische ( oder auch nur eines Dummies ) praktisch gelernt, einen Fisch ordentlich zu versorgen ? Wo wird geprüft, ob der Proband dieses auch in der Praxis umsetzen kann ?
Auch was das auseinanderhalten von Fischarten wegen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen angeht, widerspreche ich entschieden. Rotauge und Brassen wird der frischgebackene Proband unterscheiden können. Bei Rotauge und Rotfeder werden sich die Geister schon scheiden. Hat er gar einen Frauennerfling im Kescher, kann´s ja auch ein Aland sein oder ein Döbel ? Bachforelle oder Meerforellenaufsteiger ? Ich garantiere 95% Fehlentscheidung. Am Wasser fehlt ja die schöne Fischtafel, auf der man die Unterschiede sehen kann. Sowas lernt man bis heute nur durch Versuch und Irrtum.
Abgesehen davon gilt noch immer die Regel, im Zweifelsfall für den Angeklagten, heißt zurücksetzen. Das wird leider gerade bei der Bach-Meerforelle kaum befolgt. Und zwar von Angelscheininhabern. Hat´s also was genutzt.

Um nun den Kreis zu schließen.

Wenn eine Prüfung und nachgewiesene, ausreichende Sachkunde denn unbedingt erforderlich wären, müsste der Lehrgang und die Prüfung völlig anders aussehen. Man müsste sich in etwas den Anforderungen des Jagdscheins stellen. Das heißt monatelange Vorbereitung und Kosten in 4stelliger Höhe. Dann, und nur dann, wäre in etwa gewährleistet, dass der frischgebackene Angler über das notwendige Grundwissen verfügt. Aber selbst das würde den Charakter nicht verändern. Dann muß man auch ausreichende Kontroll- und Strafmaßnahmen wie bei der Jagd einrichten. 
Selbstverständlich müssten alle, auch die bisherigen Scheininhaber, sich diesem Szenario unterwerfen. Und nun frage ich Dich, ob Du das möchtest. Und wieviele Angler müssten dann ihr Hobby an den Nagel hängen, bzw. würden nie in der Lage sein es auszuüben, weil sie es finanziell und/oder zeitlich gar nicht schaffen können ?

Und ganz zuletzt die Frage, sind wir Deutschen bessere- im Sinne von waidgerechtere - Angler als die Holländer ? 

Ralf


----------



## alcCapone (16. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Nicht schlecht!

Ich hatte überlegt, eine solch umfangreiche Antwort zu geben, aber die Aufwand-Nutzen-Rechnung hat mich dann vom Gegenteil überzeugt. 

Jedenfalls sehe ich es ganz genau so. #h

Grüße, Christian.


----------



## Janbr (17. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Guten Morgen Ralle,

danke für die lange Antwort. Schön das es noch ABler gibt die nicht nur in Aufwand - Nutzen Rechnungen denken, sondern noch Spaß an Diskutieren über Ihr Hobby haben. #6

Zu deinem Punkt:


> Wer sind wir, dass wir es uns erlauben einer Kreatur Leid zuzufügen, nur weil wir Spass daran haben ? Nahrungserwerb scheidet aus, da gibt es bessere/andere/billigere Möglichkeiten an Fisch zu kommen.
> Die Krux ist, dass wir Menschen dazu neigen, Gefühle die wir beim Anblick einer " geschundenen Kreatur " empfinden, auf diese umzulegen. So, als würde ein Fisch die gleichen Schmerzen und Leiden empfinden wie ein Mensch.
> Und genau hier endet mein Verständnis. Wäre es wirklich so, müsste das Angeln sofort verboten werden. Dann könnten nur noch absolut verrohte Gestalten daran Freude haben.
> Daher gehe ich davon aus, das Fische werder Schmerz noch Leid im menschlichen Sinne empfinden können.


 
Ich muss dir einerseits Recht geben, Fische werden aller Wahscheinlichkeit nach keinen Schmerz empfinden wie ein Mensch. Allerdings bist du mit deiner Aussage, dass Fische überhaupt keinen Schmerz oder Leid empfinden, den meisten Wissenschaftlern voraus. Denn exakt diese Fragestellung beschäftigt Fischereibiologen schon seit Jahrzehnten und einige namhafte Studien kommen zu einem ganz anderen Bild. Aber das ist deine Meinung und ich muss sie so hinnehmen.



> Die waidgerechtigkeit, die wir so oft zitieren, rührt aus einem grundsätzlichen Respekt, geboren aus der Tradition her. Vieles wurde in den letzuten Jahren dazugedichtet


 
Ich kann an einem grundsätzlichen Respekt gegenüber meiner Beute nichts falsches finden. Dieser grundsätzliche Respekt gegenüber seiner Jagdbeute ist glaub ich so ziemlich in jeder Kultur verankert. Nur zum respektvollen Umgang gehört eben meiner Meinung nach auch ein gewisses Wissen um die Kreatur.



> Das jetzt mit dem Jagdschein, oder gar dem Führerschein für Fahrzeuge in einen Topf zu werfen, ist argumentativ daneben.
> Im ersten Fall geht es um Säugetiere, die erwiesenermaßen Schmerzen im weitesten Sinne der menschlichen Wahrnehmung empfinden ( auch wenn sie " härter " sind als Menschen ). Weiter benutzt man Schußwaffen, was auch ein Gefahrenpotential für andere Menschen sein kann.
> Ebenso ist das Führen eines Fahrzeuges mit erheblicher Gefahr für andere verbunden und muß daher geübt, und die erforderliche Sachkenntniss geprüft werden.


 
Ich habe diese Beispiele absichtlich gewählt, denn es gibt Länder in denen ich weder einen Jagdschein noch einen Führerschein brauche. Diese Länder handeln ähnlich wie deine Argumentation: Übung macht den Meister.
Das Tragen und Benutzen von Schusswaffen ein bestimmtes Restrisiko mit sich bringt ist sicherlich richtig, aber auch dieses würde sich mit einem halbstündigen Crashkurs minimieren lassen. Letztendlich erhält auch ein Jäger durch seinen Schießbefähigungsnachweis auch nur einen "theoretischen" Einblich auf der Schießbahn. In natur sieh das natürlich wieder ganz anders aus.



> Von einer anderen Seite aus betrachtet, was lernt man denn in einem Lehrgang bezüglich des Umgangs mit einem Fisch, was man nicht auch in gedruckter Form anhand eines bebilderten Flyers oder einer kleinen Broschüre kurz erklärt bekommt?
> Wer hat denn im Lehrgang anhand echter Fische ( oder auch nur eines Dummies ) praktisch gelernt, einen Fisch ordentlich zu versorgen ? Wo wird geprüft, ob der Proband dieses auch in der Praxis umsetzen kann ?


 
Ich hab meinen Kurs und meinen Schein in Bayern während meines Studiums gemacht. Dabei war ein Schlachttermin Pflicht. Bei diesem Schlachttemin wurde in der Fischzucht des Lehrstuhls am lebenden (und danach toten) Fisch der richtige Umgang gezeigt. Jeder Teilnehmer konnte danach unter Anleitung genau das üben.



> Auch was das auseinanderhalten von Fischarten wegen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen angeht, widerspreche ich entschieden. Rotauge und Brassen wird der frischgebackene Proband unterscheiden können. Bei Rotauge und Rotfeder werden sich die Geister schon scheiden. Hat er gar einen Frauennerfling im Kescher, kann´s ja auch ein Aland sein oder ein Döbel ? Bachforelle oder Meerforellenaufsteiger ? Ich garantiere 95% Fehlentscheidung. Am Wasser fehlt ja die schöne Fischtafel, auf der man die Unterschiede sehen kann. Sowas lernt man bis heute nur durch Versuch und Irrtum.
> Abgesehen davon gilt noch immer die Regel, im Zweifelsfall für den Angeklagten, heißt zurücksetzen. Das wird leider gerade bei der Bach-Meerforelle kaum befolgt. Und zwar von Angelscheininhabern. Hat´s also was genutzt.


 
Ich denke wenn der Lehrgang gut war, sind deine Zahlen von 95 
% falsch erkannten Fischen etwas hoch angesetzt. Ausserdem was soll dein Argument sagen? Meinst du im Umkehrschluß, ohne Lehrgang ist diese Quote besser?

Ich bin deiner Meinung das die Kurse und Prüfungen bei uns in den Bundesländern teilwise zu viel sind. Ich (und das ist meine Meinung) würde für Europa einen Wochenend Kurs sehen bei dem die Punkte:
1.) fischgerechter/ waidgerechter Umgang mit dem Fisch
2.) kurzer Überblick über die Fiscbiologie als Grundlage unter andrem für 1.)
3.) Fischarten und diese Erkennen vor allem die geschonten Arten
4.) Fischkrankheiten, denn Angler sind meist die ersten die bei den Ausbruch einer  Epedemie entdecken. Hier finde ich es wichtig das sie die häufigsten Probleme erkennen können.
5.) Kurzer Abriss über die rechtlichen Grundlagen der einzelnen Länder, also wer darf wie wo angeln.

Ein Wochenende, danach Prüfung udn fertig ist der Lack. Das ist mein Vorschlag.

Gruß

Jan

@alCapone



> Nicht schlecht!
> 
> Ich hatte überlegt, eine solch umfangreiche Antwort zu geben, aber die Aufwand-Nutzen-Rechnung hat mich dann vom Gegenteil überzeugt.
> 
> ...


 
Warum schreibst du dann überhaupt hier im Board?? Was für einen "Nutzen" hast du denn davon??

Siehst du deinen Nutzen darin wenn Alle nur deine Meinung sind, oder wie meinst du das??

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Moin Jan ,

macht Spass, so ruhig und sachlich über dieses Thema zu diskutieren. Nur um kein Mißverständnis aufkommen zu lassen, ich meine nicht, dass jeder machen soll was er will, bzw. Fische behandeln soll wie ein Stück Käse. Weiteres unten im Text.



Janbr schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ralle,
> 
> danke für die lange Antwort. Schön das es noch ABler gibt die nicht nur in Aufwand - Nutzen Rechnungen denken, sondern noch Spaß an Diskutieren über Ihr Hobby haben. #6
> 
> ...


 
Was vielleicht wirklich helfen würde ist ein Grundsätzliches Recht für Kinder und Jugendliche- z.B. bis 14 Jahre - ohne Angelschein und in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen Anglers überall mit einer Rute fischen zu dürfen. 

Ralf


----------



## alcCapone (17. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



Janbr schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du dann überhaupt hier im Board?? Was für einen "Nutzen" hast du denn davon??
> 
> Siehst du deinen Nutzen darin wenn Alle nur deine Meinung sind, oder wie meinst du das??



Ich diskutiere eigentlich sehr gerne, hatte aber kurz vorher diesen Thread

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82959

gelesen und die Postings wohl noch im Hinterkopf. Es ist schon extrem verwunderlich, in welch zivilisierten Bahnen die Diskussion hier bisher verläuft. 
Ich dachte, bevor ich mir jetzt die Mühe mache, in ordentlicher Form auf alles einzugehen, zumindest etwas auf Ausdruck, Form, Wortwahl zu achten, kommen schon die Member, die nicht alles lesen, der Interpunktion bzw. der Rechtschreibung gar nicht mächtig sind und ihr Benehmen im Schweinestall gelernt haben, weswegen ich mir meine lange Antwort auch sparen kann, denn die erreicht diese Leute sowieso nicht.

Das zumindest ein paar Leute hier sind, die sich benehmen können, hatte ich dann wohl vergessen... #d



			
				Janbr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss dir einerseits Recht geben, Fische werden aller Wahscheinlichkeit nach keinen Schmerz empfinden wie ein Mensch. Allerdings bist du mit deiner Aussage, dass Fische überhaupt keinen Schmerz oder Leid empfinden, den meisten Wissenschaftlern voraus. Denn exakt diese Fragestellung beschäftigt Fischereibiologen schon seit Jahrzehnten und einige namhafte Studien kommen zu einem ganz anderen Bild. Aber das ist deine Meinung und ich muss sie so hinnehmen.



Da geb ich Ralf Recht, wenn ich das Wort Studie höre, ist für mich die Unabhängigkeitsvermutung schon passé. 
1. Weil zu Studien ständig Gegenstudien erstellt werden. Und wenn es Studien gibt, die zu einer ganz anderen Grundaussage führen, ist zumindest eine davon nicht objektiv erstellt worden. Die Frage ist welche. In einer oder eher beiden wird dem Wunsch des Auftraggebers Rechnung getragen. Überhaupt habe ich fast (es gibt welche, US-Kongress - Irak-Krieg) noch keine Studie gesehen, die nicht die Meinung des Auftraggebers wiederspiegelt. Sollte solch eine Studie tatsächlich eher die andere Meinung bekräftigen, wird der Auftraggeber sie einfach nicht veröffentlichen.
2. Weil ich einige Sachverständige persönlich kenne, und weiß wie sie arbeiten.



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt halt zahlreiche Indizien, die gegen ein Schmerz- oder Leidempfinden sprechen. Für mich persönlich muß ich diese Meinung haben um weiter angeln zu gehen. Sollte einmal das Gegenteil unumstößlich bewiesen werden, würde ich mit dem Angeln aufhören.


Das unterschreib ich 100%ig.



			
				Janbr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diese Beispiele absichtlich gewählt, denn es gibt Länder in denen ich weder einen Jagdschein noch einen Führerschein brauche. Diese Länder handeln ähnlich wie deine Argumentation: Übung macht den Meister.
> Das Tragen und Benutzen von Schusswaffen ein bestimmtes Restrisiko mit sich bringt ist sicherlich richtig, aber auch dieses würde sich mit einem halbstündigen Crashkurs minimieren lassen. Letztendlich erhält auch ein Jäger durch seinen Schießbefähigungsnachweis auch nur einen "theoretischen" Einblich auf der Schießbahn. In natur sieh das natürlich wieder ganz anders aus.



Der Unterschied ist doch aber der, dass ich mit (Jagd-)Waffen und Autos leicht einen Menschen töten kann. Mit einer Rute muss ich mich da schon ganz schön anstrengen. Und zwischen Fischen und Menschen differenziere ich, trotz Tierliebe, schon gehörig. Übung macht sicher den Meister, jedenfalls eher als ein Lehrgang bzw. eine Prüfung |supergri, nur gibt es Sachen, wo die Fehlversuche beim "Üben" fataler sind als beim Angeln. Trotz zu viel Bürokratie, will ich natürlich nicht, dass Deutschland eines dieser Länder wird.



			
				Janbr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab meinen Kurs und meinen Schein in Bayern während meines Studiums gemacht. Dabei war ein Schlachttermin Pflicht. Bei diesem Schlachttemin wurde in der Fischzucht des Lehrstuhls am lebenden (und danach toten) Fisch der richtige Umgang gezeigt. Jeder Teilnehmer konnte danach unter Anleitung genau das üben.


Sowas gibts bei uns nicht. Würde ich sehr begrüßen!



			
				Janbr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin deiner Meinung das die Kurse und Prüfungen bei uns in den Bundesländern teilwise zu viel sind.


Mein Problem mit den Kursen ist Folgendes: Ich habe vor dem Kurs und vor allem danach einen Haufen Bücher gelesen und hab mit Leuten geangelt, die es schon seit Jahren tun. Ich hab in den Kursen nichts gelernt (evtl. ausgenommen: die Fischkrankheiten, was ich mir jetzt aber auch noch gesondert anlese), was ich durch Lesen und Zusehen nicht auch gelernt habe. Um nicht zu sagen, dass im Verhältnis zum Erlebten, der Inhalt der Kurse gerade zu lachhaft ist. Bspw. das waidgerechte Töten hat mir dort keiner gezeigt. Ich war weder direkt nach dem Kurs, noch bin ich heute ein "besserer/waidgerechterer" Angler, als ich es ohne Kurs geworden wäre. Ich würde behaupten, dass Jemand der direkt nach dem Kurs, ohne "Weiterbildung" oder einen erfahrenen Angler an der Hand, allein angeln geht, kaum waidgerechter handeln kann, als einer der von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat. Ich war, seit ich den Fischereischein habe selber mit 3 frischen Scheininhabern angeln. Da würden sich deine Nackenhaare aufstellen! 
Evtl. (wohl eher sicher) differiert die Qualität der Ausbildung von Bundesland zu Bundesland oder wahrscheinlich noch in viel kleineren Regionen stark, aber das ist nur noch ein Grund für einen gebietsübergreifenden (europäischen?) Fischereischein.

Ach ja:


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Dich schlau, Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe.


Gefällt mir.

Grüße,Christian.


----------



## Janbr (18. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Guten Morgen Ralle, Guten Morgen AlcCapone,

ja, ich bin bei diesem Thema auch erstaunt, das nicht die üblichen Verdächtigen zum Rundschlag ausgeholt haben. |krach:

Mit den Gutachten habt Ihr natürlich recht. Ich will nicht sagen das jedes Gutachten lügt, aber es gibt natürlich einen Unterschied was man mit auf nimmt in ein solches Gutachten und was man lieber nicht beachtet. Es geht zwar um ne andere Thematik, aber auch ich beschäftige mich teilweise mit Gutachten und Statitiken 

Es gibt aber auch noch unabhängige Quelle. Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich meinen Angelschein während meines Studiums gemacht. In Weihenstephan gibt es unter anderem auch einen Lhrstuhl für Fischbiologie (an dem ich auch den Kurs gemacht habe). Dieser Lehrstuhl bekommt seine Forschungsgelder wie alle anderen Institute über die TU Münschen zugeteilt und natürlich auch aus Drottmittelföderung. Trotzallem wurde hier unter anderem auch zu diesem Thema "Grundlagenforschung" betrieben. Diese Studien im Rahmen von Semester-, Diplom- und Doktorarbeiten waren meiner Meinung sehr objektiv. Aber auch hier kam man noch nicht zu "der Wahrheit". In manchen Versuchen schienen Fische Schmerzverhalten zu zeigen, in anderen nicht.

Natürlich hab ich die Auswahl Führerschein und Jagdschein extra etwas, sagen wir mal, krass gewählt. Aber dennoch, es gibt natürlich Länder, da ist auf grund der dünnen Besiedelung die Gefahr jemanden zu treffen sehr gering. Ich hab diese Erfahrung z.B. ür Alaska gemacht. Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber damals, 50 Dollar im Jahr und man hatte eine Lizenz alles was 4 Beine oder Flügel hat (und nicht geschont ist bzw. kein Elch ist) über den Haufen zu schießen. Da gab es noch nichtmal ne Einführung auf was zu achten ist, wo man hinschießt etc. Das einzige war ein Flyer mir den Regeln und Schonzeiten. Das fand ich schon etwas zu liberal.

Ich glaube wir haben etwas grundsätzlich aneinander vorbei gesprochen. Ich meine, es wäre sinnvoll einen, einheitlichen europäischen Angelschein zu haben. In jedem Land standardtisierte Schulungskurs mit den selben Inhalten und naürlich der selben Prüfung. Und natürlich in Landessprache. Ich hab mich über dieses Thema auch schon öfter mit Ausländern unterhalten und z.B. in Schottland wurde befürwortet das es bei uns eine Prüfung gibt. Die Meisten mit denen ich gesprochen habe, haben in Ihrem eigenen Land genau das bemängelt, dass übertrieben gesagt jeder Hansdampf seine Fliege in den nächsten Bach hängen kann.

Klar ist mit bewusst das es immer und überall scharze Schafe und "schulungsresistente" Menschen gibt, aber ich denke wenn man zumindest einen Teil aus dem Kurs mitnimmt, ist das schon mehr als ganz ohne Kurs.

Es ist mir auch klar, Übung macht den Meister, aber ich bin einfach der festen Überzeugung man sollte eine Grundlage schaffen bevor man die Leute auf die Natur losläßt. Schaden kann es auf jeden Fall nicht.

Kurz gesagt, ich bin also für einen "Europa Fischereischein" mit Kompaktkurs und Prüfung (ein Wochenende) anstelle des Staatlichen Fischereischeins. 

Ich weiss selbst das dies utopisch ist, in einem Verbund wie der EU, in der man sich jahrelang ber den Durchmesser von Hühnereiern streitet. Wir schaffen das ja noch nichtmal in Deutschland.

@Ralle:

Sagen wir es diplomatisch (damit diese Diiskussion auch sachlich bleibt) ich halte die deutschen gegenüber den holländischen Angler für die besser ausgebildeten |supergri

Schönes Wochenende

Jan


----------



## mr mercedes (18. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

die idee an sich ist gut, doch nicht ausgereift, es sollte eine atr europäischer angelschein sein, den man in jedem EU_Land machen kann. Eine Praktische Einweisung in gerät und fischbehandlung, theorie wie in anderen Ländern nach welchen gesetzten---jedoch darf dieser schein nicht kostenintensiv sein, denn nicht überall in europa geht es den Anglern so gut wie bei uns


----------



## Dart (18. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Der Idealfall zumindest in der EU.
Länderübergreifend gibt es eine allgemeine Einweisung zum Fischfang und zum artgerechten Umgang mit der Kreatur.
Jeder macht nen Euroschein in seiner Landessprache und bekommt ausführliche Infos über die Gesetze und Vorraussetzungen( Privatgewässer...Tagesscheine etc) in den einzelnen EU- Staaten. Das wäre sicher gut, um als deutscher Angler, problemlos im Ausland angeln zu dürfen...wir müssen dann natürlich auch Besuchern, gleiche Rechte einräumen:m
So lang ich als deutscher Gastangler auf Urlaub, innerhalb Deutschlands, gegenüber einem Vereinsmitglied i.d.R. deutlich benachteiligt werde, glaube ich nicht das ein Europaschein hier ernsthafte Erfolgsaussichten hat.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## hotte50 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



Janbr schrieb:


> Das Tragen und Benutzen von Schusswaffen ein bestimmtes Restrisiko mit sich bringt ist sicherlich richtig, aber auch dieses würde sich mit einem halbstündigen Crashkurs minimieren lassen. Letztendlich erhält auch ein Jäger durch seinen Schießbefähigungsnachweis auch nur einen "theoretischen" Einblich auf der Schießbahn. In natur sieh das natürlich wieder ganz anders aus.



Ich denke mal, diese Behauptungen beruhen auf Unkenntnis.  Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, so einen  Unsinn zu schreiben.  

Es wäre sicher besser, Du würdest dich einmal bei der Jägerschaft vor Ort informieren und deinen Kenntnisstand ein klein wenig auffrischen. Oder melde dich einfach zum nächsten Jägerlehrgang an. Dauert nur 1 Jahr und beinhaltet neben jede Menge Theorie auch jede Menge Praxis im Umgang mit der Waffe und Schießtraining. Übrigens ist der mangelhafte Umgang mit der Waffe sowie zu schlechte Schießleistungen einer der Hauptgründe für das durchfallen von Lehrgangsteilnehmern.

Aber Du wirst da sicherlich keine Probleme mit haben, ein 30 minütiger Crashkurs und ein bisschen Theorie reichen bei dir ja aus.


----------



## höcht (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Ich finde das problem fängt schon in deutschland an, in bayern zum beispiel wird ein andersbundestadtlicher fischereischein ausnahme hamburg nicht anerkannt, soll der würtenberger sich 1 monat jeden samstag in ein wirtshaus sitzn um dan den fischereischein zu machen für ein paar tag angeln?
da sollte man was ändern solange das so ist kann man mit europa gar nid anfangen#q


----------



## Janbr (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Guten Morgen Hotte50,

ja, ich lass mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. Ich kann nur von der Jagdausbildung sprechen in die ich Einblick habe. Bei dieser Ausbildung wird die Schießausbildung auf dem Schiessstand gemacht. Was anderes hab ich ja erstmal nicht behauptet. Ich wusste nicht, das es auch Lehrgänge gibt, die in der freien Wildbahn mit der Waffe ausbilden.

Ich hab außerdem lediglich behauptet das sich das Restrisiko, das der Schußwaffengebrauch mit sich bringt, sich in einem 30 minütigem Crashkurs erheblich minimieren läßt. Ja, und dieser Meinung bin ich nachwievor.

Die Aussage zur Dauer eines Jagdscheinlehrganges ist so auch nicht ganz richtig. Das ganze ist wohl eher eine Frage von Zeit und Geld. So dauerte der Lehrgang (ich habe ihn persönlich nicht gemacht) bei mir an der Uni ein Semester, also ein halbes Jahr. Manche privaten Schulen bieten das ganze (für viel Geld) auch als Crashkurs in minimal 2 Wochen an.

Wenn du den Tröt vorher verfolgt hättest, könntest du lesen, das es eigentlich alle Beteiligten ziemlich begrüßt haben, wie sachlich hier diskuttiert wurde. Schade das du da nicht mitmachen willst oder kannst.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Janbr (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Guten Morgen höcht,

der Meinung bin ich auch, wir sollten das natürlich erstmal in Deutschland auf die Reihe bringen das Fischereigesetz zu ereinheitlichen. Es gibt soviel verschiedene Regelungen, von "kein Schein nötig" bis Prüfung mit 30 Pflichstundenkurs.

Alerdings erkennt Bayern alle Angelscheine anderer Bundesländer an (siehe AvFIG §2). http://www.fischerpruefung.de/avfig.htm#§%202a

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Moin zusammen.



Janbr schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch noch unabhängige Quelle. Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich meinen Angelschein während meines Studiums gemacht. In Weihenstephan gibt es unter anderem auch einen Lhrstuhl für Fischbiologie (an dem ich auch den Kurs gemacht habe). Dieser Lehrstuhl bekommt seine Forschungsgelder wie alle anderen Institute über die TU Münschen zugeteilt und natürlich auch aus Drottmittelföderung. Trotzallem wurde hier unter anderem auch zu diesem Thema "Grundlagenforschung" betrieben. Diese Studien im Rahmen von Semester-, Diplom- und Doktorarbeiten waren meiner Meinung sehr objektiv. Aber auch hier kam man noch nicht zu "der Wahrheit". In manchen Versuchen schienen Fische Schmerzverhalten zu zeigen, in anderen nicht.
> Natürlich reagiert ein Fisch auf einen Angriff, bei dem er verletzt wird. Nämlich mit Flucht. Ob das nun Schmerz ist, naja ich glaube es nicht. Schmerz hat doch unumstößliche Anzeiger, die jeder an sich und in der Natur beobachten kann.
> Erstens führt er, ab einer individuell verschiedenen und von der schwere der Verletzung abhängigen Stufe dazu, dass der/ das Verletzte nicht mehr seinem geregelten Tagesrhytmus nachgeht. An erster Stelle, bleiben wir mal bei Säugetieren , wird das Fressen eingestellt und das verletzte Körperteil wird geschont. Bei den Fischen hängt die Verletzung ja in fast allen Fällen mit dem Maulbereich zusammen. Ein doppelter Grund, das Fressen einzustellen. Tun sie aber nicht. Oft genug wurde ein und derselbe Fisch kurz hintereinander zweimal gefangen. Auch Fische mit abgerissenen Angelhaken im Maul oder gar im Schlund/Magen fressen trotzdem. Sicher könnten sie sich eine zwei- oder dreitägige Auszeit gönnen, ohne zu verhungern Tun sie aber nicht. Auch zum Thema Streß kann man folgendes beobachten. Z.B. in den Forellenanlagen. Da werden Fische erst mal mit einem Kescher aus einem Becken, oder mit dem Netzt aus einem Teich gefischt. Dann kommen sie in einen Behälter mit wenig Wasser und werden über eine unterschiedliche Distanz verfrachtet. Oft werden die Fische dann nicht an einer Stelle ausgesetzt, sondern portionsweise mit dem Kescher aus dem Behälter gefischt und rund um den Teich verteilt eingesetzt. Streß hoch 10 - nach unserem Empfinden - doch viele dieser Fische beißen kurze Zeit später auf die Köder der Teichangler.
> Wenn man das Empfinden der Fische auf menschliche Gefühle übertragen will, denke ich das sie den " Schmerz " vielleicht so empfinden, wie wir ein Erschrecken. Ein kurzer Alarmschub, Flucht, und zurück zum Tagesgeschäft. Die Wissenschaft kann bi heute doch nur chemische und elektrische Reaktionen feststellen, nicht aber Gefühle.
> ...


 
Zum Europäischen Angelschein. 
Bevor man sowas umsetzt, müssten ja erst einmal einheitliche Regeln her. Ohne jetzt über richtig oder falsch diskutieren zu wollen, muss man aber anfolgende Reizthemen denken.

- Lebender Köderfisch. In vielen Ländern verboten, in vielen erlaubt. Sag jetzt mal einem Franzosen das er nicht mehr mit lebendem Köfi angeln darf.

- Grundsätzliche Entnahme maßiger Fische
In Holland ist C&R nicht nur erwünscht, sondern an sehr vielen Gewässern vorgeschrieben. Ein absolutes KO-Kriterium.

- Jugendfischereirecht
Ebenfalls in vielen Ländern unbekannt. Biszu einem bestimmten Alter kannst Du angeln, ohne Prüfung und Schein. Das werden sich viele auch nicht wegnehmen lassen.

-Wettfischen
Italien und Frankreich gehen als erste auf die Barrikaden, wenn das wegfallen sollte.

- Setztkescher
Wir werden ausgelacht.

Das sind nur die heftigsten Knackpunkte.

Ich denke wir sind uns einig, das sowas nicht durchsetzbar ist.
Zum Glück, nach meiner Meinung. 
Was also bleibt wäre - sorry, wenn ich wieder darauf zurückkomme - eine Lösung nach holländischem Vorbild. Aber ich finde das einfach genial. Allerdings müssten auch die Kontrollen verstärkt und die Strafen drastisch sein. 

Ralf


----------



## hotte50 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

lies mal ein bisschen zwischen den Zeilen



Janbr schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Hotte50,
> 
> ja, ich lass mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. Ich kann nur von der Jagdausbildung sprechen in die ich Einblick habe. Bei dieser Ausbildung wird die Schießausbildung auf dem Schiessstand gemacht. Was anderes hab ich ja erstmal nicht behauptet. Ich wusste nicht, das es auch Lehrgänge gibt, die in der freien Wildbahn mit der Waffe ausbilden. habe ich irgendwo behauptet, die Schießausbildung wird in freier Natur (im Revier) gemacht ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



Janbr schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Hotte50,
> 
> ja, ich lass mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. Ich kann nur von der Jagdausbildung sprechen in die ich Einblick habe. Bei dieser Ausbildung wird die Schießausbildung auf dem Schiessstand gemacht. Was anderes hab ich ja erstmal nicht behauptet. Ich wusste nicht, das es auch Lehrgänge gibt, die in der freien Wildbahn mit der Waffe ausbilden.
> 
> ...


 
Also Jan, in freier Wildbahn - sprich auf lebende Tiere - wird sicher nicht geschossen. Aber die Ausbildung ist schon sehr gründlich und intensiv. Und sie ist auch Praxisnah. Das das Ziel nicht lebendig ist, spielt dabei keine Rolle. 
Wenn ich jemandem gegenüberstehe, der eine geladene Waffe in der Hand, und vorher einen 30 minütigen Crashkurs absolviert hat, ich schmeiß mich sofort in den Dreck und hebe die Nase nicht mehr hoch, bevor der ganz ganz weit weg ist.|engel:
Das weiß ich noch vom Bund. An einen 14tägigen Crashkurs zum Thema Jagdschein kann ich nicht glauben. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren Belehren, wenn Du da mal einen Link hast.

Ralf


----------



## hotte50 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Moin Ralle,

büddeschön:

http://jagdschule-emsland.de/

Es gibt derartige Einrichtungen. Aber auch dort geht es ohne voher erworbenes, reichlich vorhandenes Grundwissen nicht. Desweiteren sind das Ganztageskurse, ein freies Wochenende gibt es nicht.

Was von derartigen Craskursen zu halten ist.....da halte ich mich mal vornehm zurück..|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Moin Hotte,

dankeschön.

Da wäre die Durchfallerquote interessant. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das das ohne vorherige Kenntnisse funktioniert. Außerdem scheint es sich um eine sehr elitäre Einrichtung zu handeln, was die Anzahl der Teilnehmer - Gott sei Dank - auf ein geringes Maß reduziert.

Ralf


----------



## Janbr (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Moin,

@Ralle:


> Wenn ich jemandem gegenüberstehe, der eine geladene Waffe in der Hand, und vorher einen 30 minütigen Crashkurs absolviert hat, ich schmeiß mich sofort in den Dreck und hebe die Nase nicht mehr hoch, bevor der ganz ganz weit weg ist.|engel:


 
Davon kannst du auch bei mir ausgehen. Ich hab damit sagen wollen, dass sich das "Restrisiko" damit erheblich minimieren läßt. Aber es bleibt natürlich ein Restrisiko. Wie gesagt es gibt Länder, da gibt es nichtmal einen 30 minütigen Crashkurs. Allerdings legen die sich da auch oft genug gegenseitig um....#t



> Also Jan, in freier Wildbahn - sprich auf lebende Tiere - wird sicher nicht geschossen. Aber die Ausbildung ist schon sehr gründlich und intensiv. Und sie ist auch Praxisnah. Das das Ziel nicht lebendig ist, spielt dabei keine Rolle.


 
Es ging doch ursprünglich um den Unterschied von Wissen das in Kursen (unter optimalen Bedingungen) und unter realen Bedingungen (am Wasser, in der Natur durch Übung) erworben wurde. Ich wollte lediglich damit sagen, das auch das "Schiewissen" unter optimalen Bedingungen erworben wurde und nicht durch "üben".

@Hotte50:



> Es wäre sicher besser, Du würdest dich einmal bei der Jägerschaft vor Ort informieren und deinen Kenntnisstand ein klein wenig auffrischen. Oder melde dich einfach zum nächsten Jägerlehrgang an. Dauert nur 1 Jahr und beinhaltet neben jede Menge Theorie auch jede Menge Praxis im Umgang mit der Waffe und Schießtraining. Übrigens ist der mangelhafte Umgang mit der Waffe sowie zu schlechte Schießleistungen einer der Hauptgründe für das durchfallen von Lehrgangsteilnehmern.


 
Meine Aussage auf die Dauer bezieht sich auf deine Aufforderung mein Wissen aufzufrischen. Scheinbar ist aber dein Wissen zur Dauer nicht das aktuellste gewesen. Es ging bei meiner Aussage nicht darum was der Großteil der Jäger macht, es ging darum das die Aussage der Lehrgang dauert 1 Jahr so nicht richtig ist. Was anderes habe ich nicht gesagt.



> habe ich irgendwo behauptet, die Schießausbildung wird in freier Natur (im Revier) gemacht ?


 
Es ging aber um den Vergleich Wissen durch reale Übung oder durch Kursbedingungen zu erwerben. Deshalb versteh ich deine Antwort nicht. Ich habe nur behauptet es ird nur auf der Schießbahn ausgebildet. Deine Antwort dazu war:





> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Janbr*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Deine (roten) Ausführungen sagen doch meine Aussage mit der Schießbahn beruhen auf Unkenntnis, oder? Wenn nicht auf der Schießbahn und nicht im Revier, wo dann?



> Aber Du wirst da sicherlich keine Probleme mit haben, ein 30 minütiger Crashkurs und ein bisschen Theorie reichen bei dir ja aus.


 
Ist das sachlich??

Gruß

Jan


----------



## hotte50 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

@Janbr,

ich denke, wir zwei lassen es lieber. Wenn Du jetzt deine eigenen Worte schon als meine Ausführungen verkaufst und meine Aussage über den 1 Jahr dauernden Lehrgang als falsch bezeichnest, ist es auch bei dir mit Sachlichkeit nicht weit her.


----------



## Janbr (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

@Hotte50

deine Aussage:





> Ich denke mal, diese Behauptungen beruhen auf Unkenntnis. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, so einen Unsinn zu schreiben.


 
beziehen sich doch auf meine von dir rot makierten Aussagen, oder verstehe ich dein Posting falsch?



> Meine Aussage auf die Dauer bezieht sich auf deine Aufforderung mein Wissen aufzufrischen. Scheinbar ist aber dein Wissen zur Dauer nicht das aktuellste gewesen. Es ging bei meiner Aussage nicht darum was der Großteil der Jäger macht, es ging darum das die Aussage der Lehrgang dauert 1 Jahr so nicht richtig ist. Was anderes habe ich nicht gesagt.


 
Wo behaupte ich deine Aussage mit dem 1 Jahr Lehrgang ist falsch? Ich sage nur deine Aussage es geht nur in einem Jahr ist so nicht ganz richtig.

Auch wenn ich mich bemühe sachlich zu bleiben, aber lesen solltest du schon zuerst, bevor du Aussagen triffst wie:


> ich denke, wir zwei lassen es lieber. Wenn Du jetzt deine eigenen Worte schon als meine Ausführungen verkaufst und meine Aussage über den 1 Jahr dauernden Lehrgang als falsch bezeichnest, ist es auch bei dir mit Sachlichkeit nicht weit her.


 
Es tut mir leid, wenn ich scheinbar zu unverständlich schreibe. Aber scheinbar verstehen wir beide gegenseitig nicht was wir schreiben.;+

Leider wird dieser Tread gerade mal wieder dermaßen "off topic" und genau das wollte ich nicht.

Also nochmal mein (persönliches) Fazit zum Thema:
- ich würde einen gesamteuropäischen Fischereischein befürworten.
- Ich würde einen stark abgespeckten, auf das wesentliche reduzierten Lehrgang anbieten. Mit den Inhalten Umgang mit Fischen, Fischarten und Schonzeiten & -masse, Fischkrankheiten. 
- Vor den Schein würde ich eine Prüfung stellen. Man könnte doch den Kurs nicht zur Pflicht machen. Eigentlich ist es doch egal woher der Proband sein Wissen hat. Dann müsste man halt das Schlachten zum Gegenstand der Prüfung machen. Hier wird es an der Durchführbarkeit scheitern.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Nimra (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Schreib ich , schreib ich net,( hin und her gerissen)
|uhoh:
Egal.
Meine Meinung zum Vergleich Jagdwaffen und Angel.
Die bei uns erforderlichen Kentnisse für Schußwaffe/Angel stehen der was Verantwortung und der erforgerlichen Kenntisse betrifft durchaus im richtigen Verhältnis. Und das dieses zumindest bei uns so praktiziert wird finde ich gut. Einige Jäger kenne ich,und für die Jungs würde sogar ich die Hand ins Feuer legen.Denn sie wissen durchaus ,und Gott sei Dank welche Verantwortung sie haben.

Aber laßt uns doch beim Angeln bleiben.
Läuft doch recht ordendlich bisher


*@Jan -Mit deinem Schein könnt ich gut leben. Zumal dann jeder die Freiheit hat sich so zu informieren wie er es auch geregelt bekommt. Alles in allen muß es aber für die Prüfung reichen. Daher sollte schon ein geregelter Wissensstand voraussetzung sein.
Dieses würde aber weiterhin dann größere Kenntinsunterschiede sogar in einem Land hervorrufen.Hm, ob das sooooo günstig =.Was meint ihr*
Grüße und eien schönen Sonntag wünschend
Armin


​


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

"Nette" Diskussion.
Wird wohl aber nix werden.

Wenn Europa was beschliesst, müssen das die EU - Mitgliedsstaaten in jeweils geltendes Recht umsetzen.

Da in der BRD Fischereirecht Landesrecht ist (also die jeweiligen Bundesländer zuständig sind, und dies nach der Föderalismusreform auch noch festgezurrt wurde) heisst das, dass diese (die Bundesländer) auch die Umsetzung in jeweils geltendes (Bundes)Landrecht tätigen müssten.

Da wird der Bund höchstens "Mindestvorausetzungen" analog einer evtl. EU - Regelung vorgeben können.

Was dann die einzelnen Bundesländer daraus machen werden, lässt sich nur erahnen - sicher ist nur eines:
Einheitlich wird da gar nix werden.

Da braucht man sich nur die jetzigen Regelungen anschauen, die von ständig verschärften Prüfungen inkl. Kurszwang bis hin zum schein/prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg oder den zeitlich begrenzten Touristenscheinen in M-V und S-H reichen.

Schaut man sich dann die neuen Fischreigesetze an (die in letzter Zeit verabschiedet wurden (Thüringen, Sachsen)), wird man schnell sehen, das die jeweiligen Gesetzgeber in den einzelnen Ländern nicht mal bei den Nachbarbundesländern anfragen, wie Erfahrungen mit Touristenscheinen, scheinfreiem Friedfischangeln etc. sind, sondern jedes Land für sich sein jeweils eigenes Gesetzeswerk zum Angeln "betriebsblind" weiterwurschtelt.

Ich hätte bei einer EU - Vorgabe eher die Befürchtung, dass bei Umsetzung in deutsches Recht für die Angler eher bürokratischere, unsinnigere und in den einzelnen Ländern noch mehr als jetzt differierende Regelungen rauskommen werden.

Bestes Beispiel dazu ist die von der EU vorgebene Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie und deren Umsetzung in Deutschland,  die schon zur Aufgabe der ersten Angelkutter führte.

Andere Länder (im Falle Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie z. B. Niederlande) waren da bei der Umsetzung in nationales Recht deutlich "cleverer"......


----------



## hotte50 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

@Janbr

ich werde nun noch einmal Off Topic sein, dann hat es sich eh für mich erledigt, mit dir zu Diskutieren.

 1.



> beziehen sich doch auf meine von dir rot makierten Aussagen, oder verstehe ich dein Posting falsch?


nein, verstehst Du nicht


> Deine (roten) Ausführungen sagen doch meine Aussage mit der Schießbahn beruhen auf Unkenntnis, oder?


allerdings liest sich dieses anders als jetzt dargestellt. Es sind DEINE Ausführungen, lediglich von mir Rot dargestellt.

2.



> Wo behaupte ich deine Aussage mit dem 1 Jahr Lehrgang ist falsch?


hier:



> Die Aussage zur Dauer eines Jagdscheinlehrganges ist so auch nicht ganz richtig


das ist und bleibt die Regel. Das es Ausnahmen gibt, macht den Jahreslehrgang nicht unricht, bzw. falsch. Weiter, tiefer in die Materie zu gehen ist/war nicht von Nöten. Deine Kenntnisse sind ja auf dem neusten Stand auch wenn es diese 14Tage Crashkurse schon seit Jahrzehnten gibt und die Ausnahme im Bezug auf abgelegte Prüfungen sind.


und als letztes



> Auch wenn ich mich bemühe sachlich zu bleiben, aber lesen solltest du schon zuerst, bevor du Aussagen triffst


Danke gleichfalls


----------



## Janbr (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

@Thomas

Ich denke auch, dass die Durchsetzbarkeit, ob Europa Angelschein oder selbst nur deutschlandweit einheitlicher Angelschein enfach am Amtsschimmel scheitern wird. Leider kocht hier im 21 Jahrhundert jeder noch sein eigenes, kleinstaatlerisches Süppchen wie im Mittelalter. Eigentlich Schade, würde eine gemeinsame Linie doch einiges vereinfachen.

Wie gesagt mein Fazit ist so ne Art Wunschtraum. So würde ich es machen, wenn ich öfter als alle 4 Jahre was zu sagen hätte.

Gruß

Jan

Off Topic:

@Hotte:

bezieht sich DEINE Aussage:





> Ich denke mal, diese Behauptungen beruhen auf Unkenntnis. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, so einen Unsinn zu schreiben.


 
auf MEINE (von dir) rot makierten Aussagen:





> _Das Tragen und Benutzen von Schusswaffen ein bestimmtes Restrisiko mit sich bringt ist sicherlich richtig, aber auch dieses würde sich mit einem halbstündigen Crashkurs minimieren lassen. Letztendlich erhält auch ein Jäger durch seinen Schießbefähigungsnachweis auch nur einen "theoretischen" Einblich auf der Schießbahn. In natur sieh das natürlich wieder ganz anders aus._


 
oder nicht?? Wenn ja, dann sagts du doch es gibt andere Ausbildungen, die nicht nur auf der Schießbahn üben, oder?

Ließ mal den folgenden Abschnitt:



> 2.
> 
> 
> Zitat:
> ...


 
und



> Es wäre sicher besser, Du würdest dich einmal bei der Jägerschaft vor Ort informieren und deinen Kenntnisstand ein klein wenig auffrischen. Oder melde dich einfach zum nächsten Jägerlehrgang an. Dauert nur 1 Jahr und beinhaltet neben jede Menge Theorie auch jede Menge Praxis im Umgang mit der Waffe und Schießtraining. Übrigens ist der mangelhafte Umgang mit der Waffe sowie zu schlechte Schießleistungen einer der Hauptgründe für das durchfallen von Lehrgangsteilnehmern.


 
Ich sage, deine Aussage ist nicht falsch, aber es gibt nicht nur den Einjahreskurs (wie du zuerst behauptet hast (...Dauert nur 1 Jahr). Also ist deine Aussage so nicht ganz richtig, oder??

Ich weiss nicht was dich so auf die Palme bringt? Ich wage es dir zu widersprechen, darauf hin meinst du:


> ich denke, wir zwei lassen es lieber


 
Ich hab dich lediglich daraufhingewiesen, dass wir bis dahin eigentlich (vollkommen AB untypisch bei dem Thema) sachlich diskuttiert haben und du dir deinen letzten Satz in deinem ersten Posting einfach verkneifen kannst. Nicht ich, sondern du hast angefangen den Inhalt der Postings als "Unsinn" zu bezeichnen. Das hat mit Sachlichkeit ganz einfach nichts zu tun.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Dart (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Mal abgesehen von euren verbalen Gefechten....Deutschland ist und bleibt anglerisch interessant aber für Besucher nicht zu befischen
Daran wird sich wohl in absehbarer Zeit sicherlich nichts ändern.
Schade eigentlich, und eigentlich auch nicht fair gegenüber den Nachbarstaaten, in denen ich als Deutscher ohne grossen Aufwand entsprechende Lizensen kaufen kann.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Janbr (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Moin Reiner,

das ist mir auch schon öfter "sauer" aufgestoßen. Ich darf z.B. an den schönsten Bächen in Schottland die Fliege schwingen, während es fast zum Staatsakt wird wenn mein schottischer Kollege (der mich in Schottland eingeladen hat) hier in Deutschland angeln will. Klar, er kann sich einen Touristenschein auf der Gemeinde holen, aber bei den Öffnungszeiten unserer Amtsstuben....

Gruß

Jan


----------



## robi_N (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



Janbr schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich finde eine einheitlich europäische Regelung sinnvoll, würde aber die Prüfung nicht generell abschaffen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jan


 
Bin da deiner Meinung. Ich finde unsere Prüfung in Deutschland wirklich sinnvoll. Klar flucht jeder drüber wenn es diese denn dann machen muss, aber ich finde das es einem auch wirklich in der praktischen Anwendung weiter hilft.

Thema war aber ja das ein allgemeiner Angelschein für Europa her muss. Natürlich kann der ein oder andere Franzose, Spanier, Deutsche und auch Pole nicht richtig mit einem gefangenem Fisch umgehen. Aber wie will man denn den Franzosen auftischen das sie nun einen Angelschein machen müssen. Also um in ihrem eigenen Land zu fischen. Europaangelschein halt ne... ich glaub nicht das das funktionieren würde. Viel eher würde ich über Auslandsangelscheine nachdenken. 2 Wochen gülltig und dann darf geangelt werden. Eine entnahme beschränkung wie in den Niederlanden wäre sicherlich sehr sinnvoll. Natürlich müsste das dann aber auch viel mehr kontrolliert werden. Eben auch wieder wie bei unseren netten Nachbarn. Die kontrollieren ja auch wie die Verrückten aber das ist doch gut so.

Also dann wünsche ich allen einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



robi_N schrieb:


> Natürlich kann der ein oder andere Franzose, Spanier, Deutsche und auch Pole nicht richtig mit einem gefangenem Fisch umgehen.


 
Äh sag mal, wie definiert man denn " richtig mit einem Fisch umgehen " international ? So, wie wir Deutschen das vorschreiben ? Wer sagt denn, dass unsere Einstellung die einzig wahre und richtige ist ? 

Naja, und wie will man z.B. den Franzosen auftischen, dass sie einen  Angelschein machen müssen um in Ihrem Land zu fischen ?
Vielleicht so wie man uns das damals aufgetischt hat ? Per Gesetz. 

Und nochwas zum Nachdenken. Deutschland ist , soweit mir das bekannt ist , das einzige Land weltweit in dem man eine Prüfung absolvieren muß um Angeln zu können. Eine Prüfung, deren Nutzen in der bestehenden Form doch sehr diskussionswürdig ist.
Sind wir nun einfach bessere Menschen/Angler und hebt uns unsere Moral vom Rest der Welt so deutlich ab ?
Oder ist Deutschland einfach nur ein Land voller Bürokraten in dem niemand etwas gilt, wenn er nicht geprüft wurde. In dem man einen Stempel braucht um zu wissen, dass man sich waidgerecht verhalten kann ? 

Ralf


----------



## Dart (19. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und nochwas zum Nachdenken. Deutschland ist , soweit mir das bekannt ist , das einzige Land weltweit in dem man eine Prüfung absolvieren muß um Angeln zu können. Eine Prüfung, deren Nutzen in der bestehenden Form doch sehr diskussionswürdig ist.
> Sind wir nun einfach bessere Menschen/Angler und hebt uns unsere Moral vom Rest der Welt so deutlich ab ?
> Oder ist Deutschland einfach nur ein Land voller Bürokraten in dem niemand etwas gilt, wenn er nicht geprüft wurde. In dem man einen Stempel braucht um zu wissen, dass man sich waidgerecht verhalten kann ?
> 
> Ralf


Hi Ralf
Ich denke mal du hast das Posting von robi_N in den falschen Hals bekommen, er meint sicherlich das es überall unfähige, rohe Zeitgenossen gibt, ansonsten stimme ich dir zu das die Bürokratie bei uns zum Selbstzweck und zur Selberhaltung des Beamtentums und des öffentlichen Dienstes hochgepuscht wurde. 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## hallesaale (20. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Nach dem Postinmg von NIMRA stelle ich mir die Frage, ob wir als deutsche Staatsbürger dikriminiert werden. Jeder, aber wirklich jeder bekommt ohne Probleme den Fischereischein.... Ohne Sachkunde, ohne deutsche Gesetze zu kennen. Vom Tierschutz mal ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Was ist wenn jetzt aber ein jugendlicher alleine angeln gehen will und er nur den "gelben Schein" hat?
> Meine Freundin will auch mal versuchsweise angeln. Natürlich wenn ich dabei bin.
> ...


Kann mich da nur anschliessen,mein Sohn (12) will mal reinschnubbern in die Angelei und muss diesen komischen Schein machen.Was ist wenn er keinen Bock mehr hat,Geld ist weg und dann.....


----------



## Dart (20. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



hallesaale schrieb:


> Kann mich da nur anschliessen,mein Sohn (12) will mal reinschnubbern in die Angelei und muss diesen komischen Schein machen.Was ist wenn er keinen Bock mehr hat,Geld ist weg und dann.....


Egal in welches Hobby dein Sohn reinschnuppern will, die investierte Kohle ist eh weg, völlig wurscht ob er bei dem Hobby bleibt oder nicht:q
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## fkpfkp (20. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Moin,

Die Fischereischeinprüfung ist vollkommen sinnlos und lediglich Geldmacherei..... Wer begeht denn in Deutschland die meisten Verstöße gegen Fischereirechtliche und/oder Tierschutzrechtliche Vorgaben -> Fischereischeininhaber

Ausländische Touristen dürfen nach der Zahlung der Fischereischeinabgabe und dem Erwerb der entsprechenden Angellizenz in Brandenburg sogar auf Raubfische angeln... die Friedfischregelung gilt nur für Deutsche.

@hallesaale

Gibts in Sachsen-Anhalt keinen Jugendfischereischein, der auch ohne Prüfung ausgestellt wird? Zumindest in Brandenburg gibt es den (wieder), gültig bis zum 18. Lebensjahr, bei jährlicher Verlängerung.


----------



## Nimra (20. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Hello @ll
Kl. Info für @Hallesaale
--mit dem einzigen Grund der Information.--
Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren erhalten in den meisten Bundesländern einen Jugendfischereischein meist unter 20€. In Sachsen Anhalt besteht die besonderheit  :
Die Jugendfischerprüfung ist eine mündliche Prüfung, in der kindgerechte Fragen zur Angelfischerei gestellt werden.
Die Kosten halten sich auch im Rahmen 28€.
Die meisten Vereine bieten Schnupperzeiten oder ähnliches an.Ich glaube nicht das sich dadurch diskriminiert fühlen muß.  Mit sicherheit kannst du ihm selbst das allermeiste eh beibringen.
Auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe der einzigste zu sein der es nicht schlecht findet das unsere Jungs sich vorher ein bischen darüber  informieren und schon mal ein kl bischen Verantwortung  zu übernehmen ( alles im Rahmen mir = klar 
 es sind Kinder) über das was sie da tun. 
Kann ich nur aus meine Erfahrung sprechen. Kinder/ Jugendliche die ich begleite verschlingen diese Informationen gerade am Anfang und empfinden es nicht als unzumutbar.Im gegenteil, sie freuen sich über die gewonne Erfahrung und Kenntnis.Und sind zu recht stolz darüber.

Nix für ungut.
Oder mit den Worten meiner Oma : Ich hab es doch nur gut gemeint


Grüße

Armin​


----------



## Janbr (21. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Morgen,

weiss jemand mit was für einer Begründung man in manchen Bundesländern ohne Schein auf Weissfische anglen darf und zum Raubfischangeln braucht man einen Schein? Das Argument des richtigen Umgangs mit dem Fisch zieht da ja wohl nicht mehr, oder? Ich weiss nicht (vorausgesetzt Fische empfinden Schmerzen) ob ein Karpfen weniger empfindet oder weniger "leidet" als ein Hecht wenn er unsachgemäß behandelt wird.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



Janbr schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> weiss jemand mit was für einer Begründung man in manchen Bundesländern ohne Schein auf Weissfische anglen darf und zum Raubfischangeln braucht man einen Schein? Das Argument des richtigen Umgangs mit dem Fisch zieht da ja wohl nicht mehr, oder? Ich weiss nicht (vorausgesetzt Fische empfinden Schmerzen) ob ein Karpfen weniger empfindet oder weniger "leidet" als ein Hecht wenn er unsachgemäß behandelt wird.
> 
> ...


 
Moin,

einen sachlichen Grund hat das nicht. Vielleicht weil die Raubfische als sog. Edelfische gelten, " wertvoller " sind , es wird wohl auf ewig verborgen bleiben. 
Es ist jedenfalls Blödsinn ( die Einschränkung auf Weißfische, nicht die Erlaubnis an sich ).

Nochmal, und da gebe ich Armin Recht, nichts ist wertvoller und Lehrreicher für Jugendliche, als unter Anleitung selbst zu Angeln. Man sollte das Angeln für Jugendliche bis zu einem bestimmten Alter vollkommen freigeben. Meiner Meinung nach sollte es Gesetz werden, dass jugendliche nicht mal einen Erlaubnisschein brauchen, sondern in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen ( der natürlich einen Erlaubnisschein haben muß ) mit einer Angel fischen dürfen. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, das die Kids an großen Gewässern ( Flüsse, Seen ) auch alleine vollkommen frei angeln dürfen. 


Ralf


----------



## Nimra (21. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Hallo @Jan,

Ich habe bisher noch nichts gefunden.Aber mach mir mal den Spaß daraus bei einer Behörde diesbezüglich anzurufen.Bin doch mal gespannt was die mir sagen. Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann ist, der umgang und das töten von evtl. Köderfischen.Was lt. Tierschutzgesetz nicht einfach so gewünscht wird. 

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden

Armin​


----------



## Janbr (21. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

@ Nirma

Aber selbst das Argument "töten der Köderfische" wäre absurd, denn Weissfische darf man ja ohne Prüfung "töten". Damit würden die sich argumentativ im Kreis drehen. 

Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, das es rein wilkürlich fesgesetzt wurde, aus Angst das Millionen von fremden Anglern die Gewässer "raubfischfrei" angeln. Denn mir fällt einfach kein vernünftiger Grund ein. Ich werd mal ne Mail an die entsprechenden Fischereibehörden schicken.
 In welchen Bundesländern gibt es denn diese Unterscheidung, weiss das jemand zufällig?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*



> weiss jemand mit was für einer Begründung man in manchen Bundesländern ohne Schein auf Weissfische anglen darf und zum Raubfischangeln braucht man einen Schein?


Ja, ich )
Siehe unter andrem hier im Magazin, inkl. Interview.

Als das Land Brandenburg das Gesetz plante, haben die auch mit beiden Verbänden gesprochen.
Der VDSF - Landesverband verweigerte sich den Gesprächen komplett.

Dann haben die das mit dem DAV - LAndesverband besprochen.

Und die haben sich da wohl an die ehemalige, in der DDR geltende Unterscheidung gehalten.

Sollte das allerdings von dem gewünschten Erfolg gezeichnet sein, kann es im Laufe der nächsten Jahre durchaus sein, dass das auch fürs Raubfischangeln noch abgeschafft wird.


----------



## fkpfkp (21. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Wie bereits gesagt, diese Unterscheidung in Friedfisch/Raubfisch gilt NICHT für ausländische Touristen.


----------



## Janbr (21. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

@Ralle

Da geb ich dir auch Recht, nichts ist nützlicher als selbst Erfahrung zu sammeln. Aber dafür gibt es doch in den meisten (allen?) Bundesländern einen Jugendfischereischein ohne Prüfung. Damit kann man mit einem Erwachsenen mit Schein zum Angeln gehen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Erwachsener mit Schein dabei sein. Natürlich gibt es (haben wir ja nun schon oft genug festgestellt) auch Erwachsene mit wenig Gespür für den Fisch, nur denke ich das unerfahrene Kinder einfach überfordert sein können und dann evtl. was flasch machen bzw. den Fisch nicht so behandeln wie man es machen sollte.

Zum Jugendfischereischein als solches, finde ich er sollte bestehen bleiben, denn auch die Jugendlichen sollten ganz einfach Ihren Teil der Fischereiabgabe zahlen. Hier finde ich allerdings, man sollte lediglich Fischereiabgabe zahlen und nicht zusätzlich nochmal den selben Betrag als Verwaltungsgebühr.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

Ich weiß noch, wie ich angefangen habe zu angeln, d.h., zuerst mit der Hand die Forellen im Bach zu greifen. Dann kam der Haselnußstecken und bald darauf die ersten Ohrfeigen vom Bachbesitzer:q. Heut geht das nicht mehr, da in den meisten Fällen sofort eine Anzeige erstattet wird. 

Ich reise ziemlich viel und natürlich schau ich da wo Wasser ist auch nach Anglern. Oft sieht man im Ausland Kiddies mit Angeln oder Stecken beim fischen. Nicht das die da unbedingt was fangen, aber sie können sich frei und unbekümmert entwickeln. Natürlich, wenn ein Fisch das Pech hat anzubeißen, so richtig Tierschutzgesetzmäßig geht das nicht immer zu. Aber dort herrscht auch unter den Erwachsenen ein anderes Verhältnis zum Tier. 
Unterschätze mal die Kiddies nicht. Ich glaube das die, wenn sie vom Angelvirus infiziert sind, schnell und gut lernen. Es würde garantiert nicht lange dauern bis sie sich von den Erwachsenen was abgeschaut haben. Natürlich müssten Die sich vorbildlich verhalten, mit oder ohne Prüfung. 
Ich hab dabei ja noch einen Hintergedanken, nämlich das das Angeln wieder etwas gesellschaftsfähiger wird. Auch da wären angelnde Kinder sicher eine große Hilfe. Und bezahlen ? Ach nein, ich finde das muß nicht sein. Man könnte ja dafür bei den Erwachsenen die Fischereiabgabe um nen Fünfer erhöhen, wenn da aus irgendeinem Grund ein Obulus entrichtet werden muß. Sozusagen als Sponsoring

Aber es ist eh eine rein theoretische Diskussion, da wird sich diesbezügluich nichts ändern.

Ralf


----------



## schleienjäger (21. August 2007)

*AW: Europa Angelschein*

:vwieso europa angelschein die sollen doch erst mal sehen das die das in deutschland auf die reihe kriegen.wohne in nrw grenze zu niedersachsen,da sind schon welten zwischen in niedersachsen gilt der fischereischein auf lebenszeit in nrw muste den alle 5 jahre verlängern,und von den schonzeiten mal ganz abgesehn.aber das ist ja zuviel verlangt von unseren politikern das mal einheitlich zu regeln.diese scheiss bürokratie in unserem land da könnt ich echt reihern


----------

